# Rear derailleur identification



## kma

I need help identifying if I have a short or mid/long Ultegra rear derailleur. The only identification on the back says RD-6800. There's no SS or GS markings. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 202cycle

a photo of the derailleur would be helpful, otherwise, it's just speculation.


----------



## tlg

It should be pretty obvious. On the SS the pulleys are practically right on top of each other. On the GS there's more than a pulley diameter of space between the pulleys.


----------



## kma

202cycle said:


> a photo of the derailleur would be helpful, otherwise, it's just speculation.


Here's a pic. 2.25" between each pulley


----------



## nhluhr

kma said:


> Here's a pic. 2.25" between each pulley


That is definitely the SS derailleur. The GS will have closer to 3 1/4" pulley spindle spacing.


----------

